# A little about DT4EMS



## DT4EMS (Mar 5, 2012)

Well...... many of you that have been around EMTlife for some time will know a little about me but let me give the short version......


Stated EMS in 1990 as an EMT. Got my medic in 1992. In 1995 became a full-time police officer and still worked on the ambulance at least one day a week.

Because I was also a martial artist, partners would ask me about "how to escape" a certain move and I would show them a self-defense technique. I soon realized, that just like in law enforcement..... there was much more than just "techniques" to staying safe.

So, in 1996 I put pen to paper and came up with DT4EMS. In 1997 the first class was taught for CEU's in Missouri. What started as a hobby became a passion when my ambulance was car-jacked (while I was in the back with a patient) in 2000.

Now we have 47 instructors teaching our system of scene safety tactics across the country. 

We have had several articles on both EMSWorld and JEMS online sites. We have also had several blogs written about our classes by participants. I was the Subject Matter Expert for the NAEMT's new Safety Course.

We have and continue to present at many state conferences as well as a being a presenter at the EMS Expo in Atlanta.

My personal bio can be viewed here:
http://dt4ems.com/bio_kip.htm

I am no ninja or tough guy........ just a regular guy who wants leave EMS better than the way I found it.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a ninja. I trained in Japan for years after being kidnapped as a small child.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 6, 2012)

firecoins said:


> I am a ninja. I trained in Japan for years after being kidnapped as a small child.



Bwahahahahaha! My hero!


----------

